# Whats Your Favorite Image Hosting Site



## Apoc

What is your Image hosting favorite and why? 

Mine used to be Photobucket, I still use it but lately it seems they only want to attract the younger crowd more then just everybody.
(Good lord I'm a few months away from 30. It seem like only yesterday it was 1994 and I was sitting in a empty parking lot with my friends jamming to Nirvana's latest hit and smoking.......something, I can't really remember. 

Imageshack Just seems to clunky and the creators just seem not to care about improving anything on it. I'm starting to lean at Flickr, they seem more in tune with everyone not just one single group.


----------



## spynoodle

Apoc said:


> What is your Image hosting favorite and why?
> 
> Mine used to be Photobucket, I still use it but lately it seems they only want to attract the younger crowd more then just everybody.
> (Good lord I'm a few months away from 30. It seem like only yesterday it was 1994 and I was sitting in a empty parking lot with my friends jamming to Nirvana's latest hit and smoking.......something, I can't really remember.
> 
> Imageshack Just seems to clunky and the creators just seem not to care about improving anything on it. I'm starting to lean at Flickr, they seem more in tune with everyone not just one single group.


I personally like tinypic. It's basically a quick-and-easy frontend to photobucket for lazy people like me.


----------



## linkin

I use photobucket.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Imageshack user here. I don't have an account but it works just fine for me.


----------



## Lost Underwear

imageshack.  but sometime it has size restrictions so use tinypic also


----------



## wolfeking

i use photobucket, because it is free and it was recommended elsewhere to link to forums.


----------



## claptonman

Used to be Imageshack, but now you gotta sign in for direct link to the photo. Tinypic for now.


----------



## Gibz

Imageshack


----------



## mihir

webpicasa


----------



## StrangleHold

Photobucket


----------



## FrillyBits

*PostImage.org*

Nothing fancy here but it works :good:
http://www.postimage.org/



​


----------



## mehul

Imageshack


----------



## FroogleGeek

Imgur.com is what I love to browse.

I upload all my pictures to Facebook and Google+ though, I don't use sites that are only for image hosting.


----------



## soybean

photobucket.com


----------



## diduknowthat

Tiniypic cause it's so easy and fast to upload and link to.


----------



## mehul




----------



## PohTayToez

I used to use imageshack a lot, a liked being able to upload a zip file full of pictures which is a lot handier than uploading them individually.  Then I switched to Picasa Web Albums because I like using Picasa for touchup and all you have to do is hit one button and an entire folder of pictures is synced to your online account.


----------



## mihir

PohTayToez said:


> I used to use imageshack a lot, a liked being able to upload a zip file full of pictures which is a lot handier than uploading them individually.  Then I switched to Picasa Web Albums because I like using Picasa for touchup and all you have to do is hit one button and an entire folder of pictures is synced to your online account.



+ it works with Google+ also.


----------

